

Study: Americans Watch Netflix More Than They Eat, Sex, or Care for Their Child - greenvaio
http://gudgets.com/2015/09/study-says-americans-watch-netflix-more-than-they-eat-have-sex-or-care-for-their-child/

======
dudul
90min is the most common length of a movie. I don't think one movie a day,
probably after dinner is outrageous.

Some people may even eat in front of Netflix, how does it get counted on the
chart?

How about people watching a child movie on Netflix with their kids?

This post is overly patronizing and judgmental.

~~~
greenvaio
What about television shows?

